# laundry soap - can I made a tallow-based soap?



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I 'think' I'm being given all the fat from a recently slaughtered organic steer. I have enough rendered tallow and lard to make body soap for some time.... and am wondering if I can make laundry soap from rendered fat.

anyone have a fat-based laundry soap recipe?

thanks!
Cathy


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You can. Just don't superfat it when you calculate how much lye you need.

Also adding essential oils, such as sweet orange or rosemary will help with the cleaning ability.

I use shredded CP soap for a pre-wash, stain remover but prefer to use detergent for the actual wash


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Yes! I use lard that I rendered for my laundry soap. Just make sure it is 0% as Cindy stated and you should be fine.
I use a soap spreadsheet I found online to input my numbers so I am not sure the exact amounts. I do add orange oil for fragrance and cleaning. I am still using it in my new HE washer and it works great.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

I find allspice to be a nice fragrance in body soap. Just remember that you cannot mix too much.


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

cathleenc said:


> I 'think' I'm being given all the fat from a recently slaughtered organic steer. I have enough rendered tallow and lard to make body soap for some time.... and am wondering if I can make laundry soap from rendered fat.
> 
> anyone have a fat-based laundry soap recipe?
> 
> ...


Cathy, did you get a recipe for laundry soap?
Paul


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Paul, no, no recipe yet. Do you have one to share? that would be lovely!

(I completely meant to have the soap all done a good month ago... and had the time to work been there, would have pursued looking online. No time for soap making yet so have been very passive.)


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

No cathleen, I don't. But I am not ready to venture into laundry soap just yet. I am drying my first batch of bath soap.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Tallow Based:

2 lb tallow
9.6 oz water
4.5 oz lye
2 oz Sweet Orange essential oil

Lard based:
2 lb lard
9.6 oz water
4.5 oz lye
2 oz Sweet Orange essential oil

Coconut Oil
2 lb tallow
9.6 oz water
5.8 oz lye
2 oz Sweet Orange essential oil





Lar


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

thank you, Cyndi! just noticed that you shared recipes. My tallow never came through (butcher tossed it, sigh) so the driving need ran out but I'm glad to have it for the next time.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You can pick up either Lard or Coconut oil at either the grocery store or Walmart pretty cheaply.

When you make your 0% superfatted soap, grind it up and add about 1 heaping tablsespoon of soap, 1/4 cup Borax & 1/4 cup Washing Soda for your load.

I made 2 lb of soap for a customer December 2008 ... she has about 5 oz of soap left ...


----------

